# Went out today with some friends and shot my 9mm



## tokn (Sep 9, 2011)

Gotta say, there's just something about discharging a powerful firearm.

If you've never shot a gun before, it can be quite a stress reliever.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

9mm and "powerful firearm" don't go together in my mind. I'm thinking more of a 12ga, something over .40 cal or a rifle.

But yes, it is a wonderful stress reliever.

Since this board talks about being an alpha male, I'd point out that shooting is very alpha too.


----------



## tokn (Sep 9, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> 9mm and "powerful firearm" don't go together in my mind. I'm thinking more of a 12ga, something over .40 cal or a rifle.


heh to each their own  I've shot .40 and .45 and to me the recoil is too uncomfortable.

My friend has different types of rifles, 22s (very cheap and fun), 30-30, ultra mag 300 (very uncomfortable), and I just prefer the 9mm.


----------



## zaliblue (Apr 26, 2011)

tokn said:


> Gotta say, there's just something about discharging a powerful firearm.
> 
> If you've never shot a gun before, it can be quite a stress reliever.



YES IT IS! I freaking love shooting guns! Last weekend we shot up a broken television....Any household appliance that goes out goes to the woods and we have fun. I know I am a chick....but as much as I hate to admit it, I am a country girl....I like little hand guns and all, but give me a rifle and I will be happy....My hubby loves the Yugoslavian SKS, and i have to say, he has good taste. Very fun and accurate gun to shoot


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

A friend of mine has a 12g sawed-off Remmington that I *love* to shoot!

It terrified me at first, but now I find myself saying, "Let's go to the range!!"

The first time I fired it I almost landed square on my butt! Not a good beginner gun, but it was the one I learned on. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Sweet! 

I'm partial to my .45 and .40. but my fav is my 5.56.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Me and my five year old son went out and shot an AK 47 for a while. He thought that was the cats ass.

Of course, the bullets were foam and the make was Nerf.

This IS Canada, of course. No real guns here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Didn't realize you lived in Trudeaupia.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I grew up in Canada and yes we have guns. I lived in a rural area. Everyone drove trucks and everyone had a gun rack in the window. Just in case you see a coyote or fox. Friends I had made a fair amount of money trapping/shooting coyotes and fox for their fur. 35 years ago, you could get $250 for a good coyote pelt.

I owned a 22 rifle (for gophers) and a 12 gauge shot gun for geese and ducks and for shooting clay pigeons. My buddy had a ton of different hand guns that we used to shoot out at his farm. We did what he referred to as Silhouette shooting. He had these thick black metal shapes of animals that were placed at different distances from where we shot. Was a great time.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

I shot pistols half a dozen times in my time in the Army. They weren't seen as being "serious" weapons.

I preferred my SLR over the abortion that was the L85 (SA80).


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I assure you...some of us are as alpha as it gets and have zero interest in guns. I don't hate them...just have no interest.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I had a friend who has a desert eagle .50 (Magnum Research) with hot loads custom packed at a local gun show (well local where I used to live). Anyway we took that sucker into an indoor shooting range and even with everyone wearing ear protection we got everyone's head turned our way. The sucker was putting out flames a few inches out of the barrel... and the sound, well it sounded like a hand cannon!

I'm sure it wasn't good for the firearm (and perhaps dangerous), but that was some serious fun! Best time I've ever had a shooting range.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

tokn said:


> Gotta say, there's just something about discharging a powerful firearm.
> 
> If you've never shot a gun before, it can be quite a stress reliever.


Bravo! It always seems to clear my sinuses 

Because of the glut of ultra-cheap weapons on the market, (i.e Lorcin/Raven/Jennings and their ilk) commercial 9mm ammunition is only a shadow of what it was decades ago. It's not usually even powerful enough to cycle the action of a WWII era Luger anymore.

Even newer reloading manuals have adjusted their tables for liability reasons. Sometimes the maximum charge in a newer manual is *below *the minimum charge in a 60's era manual.

--Still powerful enough to get the job done though


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, shooting guns with the guys is a great stress reliever. I’ve got a 9mm and a AR-15. Fun to shoot. But my best memory lately is sitting around my buddies front porch (rural area) with a few beers, and my favorite gun at the moment: A competition level pellet gun tricked out with goodies and a variety of ammo (yes, there’s different weights and shapes..) And it’s dirt freaking cheap to shoot. We shot this thing for several hours for just a couple bucks of ammo and some elbow grease pumping the air tank full again...(worst shotter must pump) So, it really isn’t even about the caliper of the weapon. It was a good way to just shoot the breeze and scope this beast in. Btw; my friend was so impressed he nearly got a 9mm air rifle to hunt the coyotes & fox trying to get his goats and chickens... His AR scares them away; the air rifle is much quieter and ‘new’ for them, plus with the rails he can re-use his night scope and AR toys on the air gun. But alas... he had to move to ‘the city’ to get work.

And it isn’t a Alpha thing at all. I can’t tell you how many beta guys I know who are closet Rambo’s and have extensive gun collections. When the snow melts here, my buddy got a semi-auto mossberg over the winter and his friend has a Saiga shotgun (AK-47 modified to handle 12ga).. That’s gonna be fun. Keep in mind all these guys are middle management types, college educated, married with children, hockey dad sorts...


----------



## Po12345 (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got a Glock model 22 .40 pistol and an AR-15. I can trim the hair off a gnat's @ss with the AR but I am not the best shot with the pistol.

Oh and the wife absolutely loves firing either, but she's a former Marine so that comes with the territory.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Love guns, full autos are nice, but expensive. Archery can give you calm as well.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I have to admit, I saw your title and thought "shot my 9 mm" was some new euphemism. I couldn't understand why a guy would want to describe himself that way.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Felt great, didn't it tokn?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

sinnister said:


> I assure you...some of us are as alpha as it gets and have zero interest in guns. I don't hate them...just have no interest.



My points was that guns are rather alpha.

That doesn't me that not owning them makes you not an alpha.

After all you can't top being able to kill with your bare hands :rofl:


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome thread!

So far I have just a 9mm pistol. Unfortunately my state doesn't believe in the 2nd Amendment so I am unarmed outside my property.

I love the zen-like state of target shooting. Focusing on each and every shot it's kinda like yoga for me. I haven't been to the range in a while and really should go.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Same here, I have a safe full of guns and haven't used them in 8 years since my shooting buddy/hunting moved out of state. Need to find a new shooting buddy, it truly is a stress killer when you're out there on the range.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

We would clear stumps with detcord. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Amateur (Mar 21, 2012)

I really enjoy shooting my 1911 in .45 ACP and .357 Magnum is a close second, but for a real thrill I like to reload my own ammunition. There's just something about taking fired brass that others discard at the range, polishing it up to a high gold luster, and putting a couple of pennies worth of powder, a four cent primer, and a little piece of either lead or copper jacketed projectile on and firing it through my favorite firearm. Plus it's a cost saver. This was a great post and I really enjoyed reading it!


----------



## Amateur (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, dove hunting is a blast. I saw a hunting show a few years back where the doves flying made the sky look black almost. The hunters had loaders with them loading and handing them shotguns so they could keep shooting. I would like to try that sometime, if only for an hour or so.

Hunting with a well trained dog is another experience too! I prefer pointer bird dogs over setters. Watching a good pointer lock down on a covery of quail is something to see. I've had a couple of young pointer pups I've trained and watching a puppy point a feather on a fishing pole before he's even weaned is pretty neat too. My old knees and legs just aren't what they should be anymore, and we don't have many quail where I live anymore, but I would like to go on a good bird hunt again sometme.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Last fall a group of hunters were gaming geese behind my house in the field; this area seems to be one of the yearly overnighting spots during thier migrations. The field is usually full of hundreds of geese honking and waddling around in the morning. The group had a retriever dog with them, but when the bullets started flying the geese were dropping like rain, and that poor dog was so confused he didn't know what to do. A bird would fall, he would start after it, then another would fall, the dog would pause to look at it, then go over to retrieve that one instead, and then another would fall, and the dog would pause for a second then head off in that direction. I'm not much of a hunter myself, but I sipped my morning coffee on my deck and watched the show go on for about 40 minutes. It was quite fascinating. Of course, not sure exactly what those guys were going to do with so many birds....seemed like a lot to stick in a freezer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amateur (Mar 21, 2012)

They were probably snow geese. They migrate through my part of the country on their way to Texas and most farmers consider them pests or nuisances. I've seen thousand in one field, making it look like snow was on the ground. When they get to Texas they can swoop in and devastate a field of rice. Here you can shoot as many as you want, you don't have to have a plug in your shotgun (a plug reduces the magazine capacity from 5 to 3 shots). They are normally disposed of and not consumed, or so I've been told, as they aren't very good to eat. I know some will object to this practice, but it is like a house infested with rats, mice, or roaches. They have to be population controlled.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Blew off work a few weeks ago and shot 2000 rounds!!!

shot every gun and all my ammo except for a clip of hollow points for the 45 that I keep handy for home protection.

I've never came off the firing range with a frown on my face unless one of my weapons malfunctioned.


I've been shooting for years and both my boy are crack shots with most of the weapons I own. I love shooting all guns but the absolute favorite is the 45 ACP colt.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> We would clear stumps with detcord. Pretty amazing.


Every kid should do that at least once :smthumbup:


----------



## allisterfiend (Sep 29, 2011)

5-AR-15s 2-HK91s 1-AK-47 1-Uzi 9mm Carbine 1-FN FAL 1-PS90 1-STEYER AUG. . . Far to many to list here.

I love to shoot. Re-load. And shoot some more. Not to mention that I live in a machine gun friendly state and have alot of friends in law enforcement over here. . . You have not lived untill you let loose a machine gun in the private sector.

My cousin (who is on the swat team here) let me loose with his MP-5 SMG. Pretty sweet.

My State trooper buddy and I picked up a 30 gallon barrel of brass from the police range and sorted what we wanted and I took the 357 sig brass and sold it and bought my son his own gun cabinet for christmas.

I reloaded the rest and we went out 2 weeks ago. If I were to replace the amount of ammo we shot that day at full retail, it would have been well over $1000. So yes, I like to shoot too.

We NEVER shoot glass or haul trash out to shoot. You people who do should be shot yourself.

Bio degradeable clays are cheaper than a box of 22's. Come on people. . .Dont make us shooters look bad. We have enough problems as it is.

In case your wondering. . .I got into collecting semi-automatic military style rifles when I was 18. Never paid more than $350 for an AR-15 and Bought my Uzi and HK's brand new for $600 each. HA HA HA HA!!!1


----------

